# fuck yeah fuck yeah



## Ravie (Jul 21, 2009)

this is my thousandth post right here. I'm proud of myself haha:crew:


----------



## Birdy (Jul 21, 2009)

Ahahaha YAY RAVIE!
clapclapclap


----------



## bote (Jul 21, 2009)

in a year no less! good fingers


----------



## moe (Jul 21, 2009)

im trying to get up to be one of the top posters on this thing.
aw, crappola!!!

but eh, dig, congrats.=D


----------



## Rise 609 (Jul 31, 2009)

You homeguards have to much time on your hands. HAHA, no offense I'm just gonna post the smae message 10,000 times and have everyone beat but widerstand.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 31, 2009)

oooh I'm so cooooolll. Numba 5 represent!


----------



## Rise 609 (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like I need to stop spending so much time outdoors and start getting my posts up. I;ll be in NJ for a month, you guys better watch out.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 31, 2009)

haha. 90% of my post count has happened inthe past 2 years of me being in college and stuck in this town. being stuck suuuucks


----------



## moe (Aug 1, 2009)

im not so proud of my posts.=/

eh, who cares.


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 2, 2009)

checkin something


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 2, 2009)

didnt work


----------



## moe (Aug 4, 2009)

10 posts in 10 days, that's hundred, im coming up there!!;D


----------



## moe (Aug 4, 2009)

lol, kidding.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 13, 2015)

congrats on spending your life in starbucks...or is that just me


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats, Ravie!


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Aug 4, 2015)

Lol hold on. 
@Corinne - Did you just resurrect a thread that was dead for like 6 years??


----------



## Frostyfag (Apr 30, 2016)

Robert Park said:


> Lol hold on.
> @Corinne - Did you just resurrect a thread that was dead for like 6 years??


----------



## Odin (Apr 30, 2016)

When Necro becomes confusing for outliers....


----------



## Odin (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Vulture (May 2, 2016)

The disproportionality of messages to Lukes makes me think your posts may be more quantity than quality...


----------

